# Giant Strip Buck



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm shocked noone is talking on this forum about the new giant the Muley Crazy boys just brought home from the AZ Strip....322"! 
-*|*- o-||


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think people were waiting for the pics to come out


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, you must be right.

Lots of views, but noones commenting. -/O\- 

Guess we gotta see it to beleive it!! --\O


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.muleycrazy.com

I'll I can say is WOW


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm suprised that Hatch was able to keep the pics under wraps for a couple days. Glad to see him get it. They got the kill shot on video


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A monster indeed; I was about to make the same post, you would think that they would have much better pics than that.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sure they do, but those will go in the magazine. They have to have pictures of the guy that shot it with the buck


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Link doesn't work.
Not sure what you mean by AZ Strip?
Is that some sort of code?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From what I understand just the NW corner of AZ of the Kaibab Plateau.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rough country. Pretty much Arizona's version of the Henry's


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So, how come the link won't work?
Is that site crashing?


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sure it has had a lot of hits, but it worked when I just tried it. The pictures flash on the main page


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

That is amazing, gorgeous animal!!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! That is a nice looking animal.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

what a *T-O-A-D*!

50+ inches of mass? 8)


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my student's showed me several photos of this deer, before and after, it was killed. This was the AZ Governor's tag. It is a monster, beyond description! For those wondering, the AZ strip is the land cut off from the rest of AZ by the Grand Canyon / Colorado River. Most people who ranch the strip are from Utah. It is BIG country...and very desolate. Of course my student is pretty tight lipped about where this buck came from, but it would be my guess that it was killed near.......... 8)


----------

